
Venture Capital Fundraising Is Down Nearly 40 Percent In First Quarter of 2009 - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/13/only-40-us-venture-funds-raised-new-money-last-quarter/
======
fnazeeri
I hate headlines like this. Yes, it's down 40%, but from what base? Read the
article and the benchmark is Q1 2008. Compared to the previous quarter (Q4
2008) funding is up 23%. What's the better benchmark? It's debatable but I
would argue the previous quarter is a better benchmark (are things still
deteriorating, stabilized, getting better or unclear)? Looking at 2007 and
2008, Q4 seems to be the seasonal high in terms of fund raising.

I know sensationalism sells and that gets people to click on stories which in
turn helps sell advertising, but please...let's break the cycle...

------
lpgauth
So what? There's still billions out there and the cost of starting a business
is getting cheaper every year.

------
trapper
Is that all? Given all the doom and gloom I was expecting something like 95%.

